# citizenship for the kids before we go!



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

We have to apply for our two children to be citizens, we knew that they would be entitled to it but thought that we could do it once we were in Canada. I am British my husband a Canadian.
The problem is that we plan to go in April 2010 (5 months time) and have just found out that the process of citizenship currently takes between 12 and 15 months from the time it gets to Canada, back to the UK ect! The Canadian high commission here in the UK told us to send a letter with the application explain our intent to move our family there in 5 month stating that this may help speed the process. Is anyone familiar with this situation! anyone had experience with the process being faster because of you intend to move there soon, I would love to hear a yes but I feel doubtful, any advice would be much appreciated, can we move there while the application is being processed? Our children will be 2 and 4 when we move so they won’t yet be in school.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It normally takes 12-15 months for citizenship whether you apply from inside or outside the country. You can certainly begin the process now. Just make sure you keep the citizenship people up to date on your location once you arrive in Canada.


----------

